# Groundhogs and Racoons!!!



## Juanita Renee (Dec 19, 2007)

Please, please tell me what special potion I can put in their den openings that will eliminate them!!! 

Last summer I managed to trap a possum, 2 chipmunks, but not the groundhogs or raccoons!! (the possum had actually managed to get into the smaller chipmunk trap!)

I'm tired of the little old ladies as Tractor Supply and the local nurseries and landscapers telling me that I really don't want to kill the cute little animals. Um...Yeah, I really do. I won't even share the arguments I've had with my kids over these pests.

Last year, we put electric around our little garden. It's little, but it's important to me and our food budget, ya know? 

I called the Ohio wildlife something or other, and he told me that even though it wasn't raccoon season (ha, I didn't even know there was such a thing) that since they were a nuisance, I could shoot them or trap them. I live in a very regulated HOA subdivision (another story all together) and the gun is not possible. (although, I have the best friend who told me all about how to make a gun quieter using a 2 liter) And I've already shared how unsuccessful I was as a trapper.

If this works, here is a link to a picture of last year's garden. The woods are maybe 15-30 feet, then there's a street of the neighborhood. There is a creek running in there, and our side of the creek is hilled up to our yard. That's where the den holes are. I know nothing about where the raccoons are, except I see them all of the time.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2726808174/

All I want is something like the rat/mouse poison you use in the house that kills the animals. I don't even care about the stink, because I figure they will be under the ground in the woods. Help???


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

This may not be what you want to hear, but killing the ground hogs might be a problem. 

As for the *****, that is easy. You first need a **** size "havahart" trap. Bait it with about 1/2 piece of sweet corn (yeah, I know it is expensive, and you are probably not even buying it for yourself this time of year, but do you want to catch them or not?) If there are any racccons around you will get them....they simply can not resist sweet corn. if you catch two or 3 and then go a day or two without catching any more, do not put up the trap...leave it out with fresh sweet corn for at least two weeks after the last one is caught. You may have to put it out again in a few months if more move into the area.


----------



## fatrat (Feb 21, 2009)

***** love any type of canned fish. I've trapped lots of ***** with fish. However if you are worried about catching the neighbors cat peanut butter and jelly work just as well for ***** and you will avoid the cats.

For groundhogs you will need some sort of vegetable and you may need to experiment to see what they prefer. I used to just put a connibear in the den but in your neighborhood that may not be possible. I would try a live cage trap with all types of veggies until you find what they like. Groundhogs can spook fairly easily though so you might need to camouflage the trap or wire it open for a while until they get used to eating out of it then set the trap.

To kill them back your car up to the trap and hook a vacuum cleaner hose up to the tail pipe. Put a tarp over the cage and the hose under the tarp. You can gas them in just a couple minutes. They just fall asleep. It works real well.

If the neighbors complain tell them they can have the carcass when your done or offer to give them the next carcass. And don't forget to smile.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

(I've been told):nono:that Golden Maldrin fly bait which is sold at Orscheln's will make a deadly cocktail when mixed with coca cola. Some ***** will literally drink until they collapse in the dish or expire a few feet away. Don't ask how I know,, but it does work. You might want to put it where dogs or cats won't try it, although they don't seem as crazy for it as *****. I can't say if it works for groundhogs, but will eliminate a lot of *****.


----------



## bill83 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dried prunes and/or raisins work w/ ***** and the cats ignore it.


----------



## bill83 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dried prunes and/or raisins work w/ ***** and the cats won't bother it

Oops-- double post--sorry.


----------



## JW Parker (Sep 4, 2008)

SSS A .22 cal. using CB ammo will work if you can get within 50 feet of the target and no one will here it if they are at least fifty feet away. Actually their ear gets the sound but unless they see you, it won't get their attention.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

Fly bait will kill anything; cats, dogs, squirrels, rabbits, children etc.

Fish may catch a ****, so will many other baits but you will probaly catch lots of cats and dogs first, cats and dogs don't eat sweet corn.

I have used sweet corn for years... it works the best, as your county conservation agent will probably tell you if you call, or you can just grow some sweet corn in your garden and get up in the middle of the night to check out what the ***** are eating.


----------



## ScotG (Dec 31, 2008)

If you use bait for **** cat food works great...punch a few holes in a can and they will come in for it. you can use one can for MANY ***** and a few cats . the fly bait works well and I get it at Tractor Supply. they CAN NOT tell you it works on **** since the TSC's here in Michigan got in trouble for telling people it killed *****. I just wish I knew if it worked on coyote. Was thinking of mixing some with some deer meat and seeing what takes the bait. No dogs around the area I would bait so any that may venture in shouldnt be there anyway.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

The fly bait is an registered pesticide any off label use is illegal. If your going to give illegal advise at least tell the person so they can make an informed decision.


----------



## Juanita Renee (Dec 19, 2007)

Allen W said:


> The fly bait is an registered pesticide any off label use is illegal. If your going to give illegal advise at least tell the person so they can make an informed decision.


That was my next question, and thanks for answering it.

About 5 years ago, my then 10 and 11 yr old daughters were playing outside in our backyard. They kept finding dead rabbits, I think 3 or 4 total. We had these questionable neighbors at the time, and I figured they poisoned them somehow. At the time, I was disgusted over it. Now I kind of get it, because it isn't just the rabbits, it's the raccoons, the groundhogs, the chipmunks, the mice, etc. If I could figure out a humane way, I would go that route. I don't really have the time to relocate something every day, and it seems unfair to make it someone else's problem anyway.

I really appreciate everyone's advice. Thank you.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

for the ground hogs, we dumped dog waste in the holes then filled them in. they popped out one hole and left! some may need retreatment a few times but they do get the message! ***** we go one on one with a .22.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

When we moved here last year, there were active groundhog tunnels everywhere. I poured massive amounts of used kitty litter (which I got fom my neighbor) down all of the holes and the groundhogs left the area. However, several are on the outskirts of the property now, but we got a Blue Heeler who is taking care of the rest of them for us.

I used a high-powered air rifle to kill 11 ***** that I had trapped last year.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

It's like trying to kill all of the insects in the world.

The trap idea works accompanied with a gun and a hole. Anything works for bait with a **** and you might get lucky and get some of those stray cats while you're at it.


----------



## Anderson farms (Mar 26, 2007)

the malrin fly bait with cola does work as we had a **** getting in our duck pen and getting our ducks, but I wouldn't recommend it for a subdivision as it will kill any animal. that could lead up to a lot of angry neighbors. In our live traps last season we used marshmallows with raspberry jello. wet marshmallows a little and sprinkle some of the unmixed jello on them. It worked really well and we didn't catch any cats or possums. Cat food and fish will probably catch a lot of possums and neighborhood cats first, so I would stick with something sweet. I don't have any ideas for groundhog though. good luck!


----------



## cur huntin' kid (Apr 15, 2007)

Live Trap and a 22. I have never tried to catch ground hogs but for ***** dog food or cat food with syrup poured all over it. For ground hogs sit out and shoot them when they pop up. Hollow points work good on them. Poisoning kills everything not just problem animals. Thats why I dont like it. Or you could just get you a good cur and let it run around the yard.


----------



## BRYAN (Jul 5, 2008)

Ground hogs I'm not sure about, but the best way to get rid of a **** is with a black iron pot and some sweet taters.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I have a special all organic all natural potion I mix up that works great and I could send you the recipie if you can't find another. You dip all of your bullets in it, twice, giving time for the first coat to dry before dipping again. Works best on .22 lr, but will work on others as well. Typically only a single dose is necessary.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

We used peanut butter to bait for '***** with great success. Used a havahart trap.

The key, no matter what you use, it to secure the bait in the trap so the raccoon has to go to the back of the trap and fuss with the bait. A great way to do this is to cut the bottom 1/4 or 1/3 off an aluminum soda can, and discard the top. Fold the sides down so they're no longer sharp. Punch two holes in the side of the soda can bottom, opposite one another.

Flip the soda can bottom upside down and fill the indentation with peanut butter or cat food or what have you. Poke wire through the holes and wire the bait holder to the havahart trap.











Detailed instructions with photos here


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Why do some people insist on telling ones with a 4-legged pest problem to shoot the offending critter when the poster has already stated they cannot use a gun in their location? The fine for firing a gun is more than the fine for relocating a trapped raccoon. 

By Ohio law (fur-bearing mammal season does not apply if the animal is trapped) a trapped raccoon cannot be relocated. It must be disposed of or released on-site. Get a large rubbermaid tote, one big enough to hold the livetrap, and fill the tote with water. Put the trap with the critter in the water filled tote, put a heavy rock or concrete block on top and walk away. A few hours later remove the rock and the trap, dump the dead animal in a trash bag (several layers of plastic grocery bags and then into the trash bag) and set out with the garbage.

Best bait for raccoons, nothing. Just the empty trap is enough to draw in raccoons or opposums. Empty traps also bring in lots of stray cats. Groundhogs can usually be trapped using apples as bait, I used only a small slice, about 1/8th of an apple.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Get a dog.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Juanita Renee said:


> .....I could shoot them or trap them. I live in a very regulated HOA subdivision (another story all together) and the gun is not possible. (although, I have the best friend who told me all about how to make a gun quieter using a 2 liter) And I've already shared how unsuccessful I was as a trapper......


My friend in a very densely populated suburban neighborhood with neighbors who are PETA members had a racoon problem.

I set my havahart trap with a chicken bone left from dinner (tied the bone to the trap mechanism as the raccoon can be smart arou that.

In a day, we had the racoon.

I brought it to the garage where prying eyes could not see. The door to the garage faces the woods. I put a single .22 short in my Henry lever action rifle and popped it in the head facing outward toward the woods (in case the round went completely through).

My frined stood on her porch and didn't even hear it.

The .22 short sounds like the snap of a mousetrap.


----------

